# honda 400ex r they worth it??



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

my bro just traded a foreman 500 with many mods for 3 400ex's. is it a good trade??? one needs a new top end and thats all. any advice about them would be great.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a 400ex I believe a 03 or 04 it was super reliable and very easy to maneuver and wheelie. Loved that bike and there endless things to do to them and parts everywhere.....


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well he has 2 that were racin bikes. one that he raced in sand and one he raced on dirt tracks. they look and sound great.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

very relieable i loved mine.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Depending on the yr models they are worth around $1500 - $2500.
Unless they are the newer models with new body style. I used to have a 2000 model with about 10k invested that I used to race MX with. Unfortunately someone felt they needed it more than I did and stole it. Spend the money and put the 440 kit in it. It really wakes them up.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty good bikes!

I rode a 2001 last weekend and it was pretty peppy! It was stock with the exception of a jet kit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they are fun for sure.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

1 of them is a 07 and the other is a 04 and when my bro gets the 3rd one ill tell yall what year model.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Very good bikes, Honda makes some good sport bikes, the older one did.t have reverse like the new ones


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I loved my buddies 400ex, it was a nice ride!

Brenton


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I had an 07 400ex. I loved that bike. I wish I still had it.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> I had a 400ex I believe a 03 or 04 it was super reliable and very easy to maneuver and wheelie. Loved that bike and there endless things to do to them and parts everywhere.....


Agreed completely, they are great bikes that can be serious performers with the right parts. I had an 03 that had the 460cc BBK stroker kit in it, thing was a beast for sure. LRD makes a really nice full exhaust that won't break the bank, but Curtis Sparks makes the best exhaust for a 400EX, mine had the LRD on it. The best things you can do to a 400EX is like mentioned the 440cc kit with a HotCam and a good exhaust and change to Laeger, Lonestar, or Houser suspension with Elka shocks, they'll feel like completely new bikes after that.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well the only thing that isnt in these bikes is a cdi box. im still not sure what a cdi box does. as yall can tell im not real good with names.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The CDI box is basically the "brain" for the ignition system, putting an aftermarket CDI box on it will change the spark curve to a more aggressive one letting you have more spark advance and a bit more power, they also raise the rev limiter to let you get the most out of other performance upgrades you've installed. I highly reccomend getting a performance CDI box for it.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok now my bro needs to rebuild the 02's engine. he burnt the rings out.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Perfect time for that 440cc kit.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

haha he already had it.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i think.


----------

